# Idk if this is a paranoid schizo thought, or just a normal 6w5 thought, or if it has any merit. Thoughts anyone?



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Okay, so I recently ordered 5 paintings. A couple come from Turkey, and one of those has arrived already, one from the US state of Georgia, one from Ukraine, and one from Russia. I didn't initially get concerned about what I was doing, even though Russia is "enemy" with my country, and they were also looking to invade Ukraine. I figured I've already ordered a couple things from China, and no big deal. But I've later thought of paranoid thoughts of Russian authorities in Russia or Ukraine seeing that the packages are coming to my country, and sending something lethal. Should I be worried, or are these just silly thoughts? Anyone can answer here, but I especially encourage Americans to answer.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Ock said:


> Okay, so I recently ordered 5 paintings. A couple come from Turkey, and one of those has arrived already, one from the US state of Georgia, one from Ukraine, and one from Russia. I didn't initially get concerned about what I was doing, even though Russia is "enemy" with my country, and they were also looking to invade Ukraine. I figured I've already ordered a couple things from China, and no big deal. But I've later thought of paranoid thoughts of Russian authorities in Russia or Ukraine seeing that the packages are coming to my country, and sending something lethal. Should I be worried, or are these just silly thoughts? Anyone can answer here, but I especially encourage Americans to answer.


I think you are just being worried.

Russian authorities will target strategic targets like military bases or government officials, so I really do not think you need to worry at all.

You should be cautious about covid and disinfecting your hands after handling mail though.

And I think that it's likely that ordering anything from the Ukraine will be stalled right now just because of how much turmoil the country is enduring.

So I do not think you should be worried--you should wash your hands after handling mail just because of the normal possibility of germs, and then enjoy your paintings. It sounds like you ordered from Ukraine in the nick of time, because a lot of businesses probably won't be able to engage in business right now because of the state of the conflict. Maybe your purchase helped someone there, so that is nice.


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

I think they might have other things to think about. Calm down.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

You’re fine

i order music ( CDs ) from countries all over the world including Russia. A little while ago, I order A CD called Re-stoned…a Russian rock band that mostly just jams out, no singing, except when they do covers.

it takes awhile to get here, but the different stamps on the packages are really cool..

they did a cover of Julia Dream from Pink Floyd, which I know you like , just thought I would add it


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm Canadian, does that count? 

I wouldn't worry. I hope you receive all your paintings and enjoy them.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

So before I read everyone's responses, I requested to cancel my orders. But I read the Russian seller's response and all your responses, and then messaged both sellers that I changed my mind and do want the paintings.

Maybe its because I missed both my daytime and nighttime meds on Thursday. But that rarely happens, and I always intend it not to.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

Pyrite said:


> I think they might have other things to think about. Calm down.


I was and am calm. These are "normal" thoughts for me. Lol. Its like my 9w8 friend always trying to "calm" me down when I'm just expressing a lot of my normal thoughts. I'm often not even upset when it happens.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


I have no idea why the response.


----------



## Pyrite (Apr 23, 2021)

Ock said:


> I was and am calm. These are "normal" thoughts for me. Lol. Its like my 9w8 friend always trying to "calm" me down when I'm just expressing a lot of my normal thoughts. I'm often not even upset when it happens.


Listen, I have bipolar, probably schizoaffective tendencies as well. I have to edit out about 85% of what I think, man.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

..


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I can not explain it to you. I am a CP6w7


Oh, so its the thick enneagram referencing. Well if its relevant, why not?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> This sometimes makes me wonder.


Why?


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ock said:


> Oh, so its the thick enneagram referencing. Well if its relevant, why not?


CP 6 verses 6 is relevant.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> CP 6 verses 6 is relevant.


?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I love it when I'm just being myself and people don't like what I'm being.


----------

